#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-21
<quarter25cents> brb
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-22
<hito_jp> ぐ、ぐああ手が回らない。すみませんが水野さん議事録お願いします（涙
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<nobuto> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<nobuto> いつも議事録を取っている人がいない？
<hito_jp> ぞんび
<jkbys> 議事録準備中
<nobuto> jkbys: ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110222
<jkbys> 作って気づいたけど今日は猫の日か
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何か有りますか
<jkbys> なさげなら議題へ
<jkbys> 2月のチームレポート
<jkbys> qpstudyでhitoがしゃべってきた
<jkbys> http://sites.google.com/site/qpstudy/qpstudy05
<jkbys> [ ] 他にある？
<jkbys> ある？
<nobuto> 自分は思いつきません。
<jkbys> じゃあないかな
<jkbys> 次へ
<jkbys> ああ、レポート村田さんお願いできますか
<nobuto> はい、やります。
<jkbys> よろしくです
<jkbys> オフラインミーティング関西 11.03
<jkbys> 3/19でGo
<jkbys> スタッフは現時点で5人確定。お手伝いはまだまだ歓迎だが、表だって募集はかけない
<jkbys> イベントページを作った
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OfflineKansai201103
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OfflineKansai201103/Staff (スタッフ向け)
<jkbys> mizuno さんいますか
<mizuno> 風呂はいってました
<mizuno> いますよー
<jkbys> これは書いてある通りってことでいい？
<mizuno> はい、たりない事があったらwikiに書きたしてくださいって感じで
<jkbys> では次へ
<jkbys> ttf-takaoのアップデート
<jkbys> /etc/alternatives/ttf-japanese-mincho.ttf -> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/takao/TakaoPMincho."o"tf 問題などの修正を含んだDebianのパッケージをNattyに準備中
<jkbys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-takao/+bug/718122
<jkbys> => リリースされた
<jkbys> ありがとうございますありがとうございます
<jkbys> これも報告ってことで次へでいいかな
<nobuto> どうぞ次へ。
<jkbys> OSC Tokyo/Spring
<mizuno> Debianのパッケージって、こばやしさんが直したんです？
<jkbys> アナウンス
<jkbys> MLに投げる(hito)
<jkbys> [ ] mixiあたりは？
<jkbys> [ ] 他に確認しておくことは？
<jkbys> 宴会
<jkbys> [ ] いつものように、1日目はOSCの開催側、2日目は自前で良い？
<jkbys> 何もしていない
<nobuto> mizuno: たぶんやまねさんです。
<jkbys> ありがとうございますありがとうございます
<mizuno> なるほど
<jkbys> mixiにはいつもアナウンスしてましたっけ
<mizuno> kazken3がよきにはからってくれるんではないかと
<mizuno> あと荷物がですね
<jkbys> にゃるほど
<nobuto> hito_jp さんはOSC東京に関して動けそうな状況でしょうか？
<mizuno> 来週のミーティングの頃には発送してないとまずいので、送るもので何かあったらこの場で決めておきたいです
<hito_jp> 準備はかろうじて（大してすることないので）
<hito_jp> 発送は水野さんが空気を読んでくれるっつーか、すでに流したメールに基づいてやってくれると信じている！
<nobuto> hito_jp: では荷物だけ確定させちゃってください。
<nobuto> おまかせですか。
<hito_jp> 指定メールは出したはず。
<hito_jp> その後新アイテムの登場で宙づりになっているという認識です。
<nobuto> CDの枚数は確定してましたっけ？
<mizuno> 指定のメールに、特に追加とかなければ、いつもどおりにCDとOSCセットで準備します
<hito_jp> してないものの、それは水野さんが邪魔さ加減に応じて入れてくれるのかなぁと。
<hito_jp> むしろ、荷物の中でやたらスペースを取りそうな新アイテムが決まれば自動的に決まるよねという認識でいます。
<mizuno> 前回の実績にプラスして、在庫の具合を見てコンテナに入るだけ、ってかんじで
<nobuto> では mizuno さんにおまかせします。
<jkbys> 新アイテムは同梱できそうにないなら、私から直接送るのがいいかな
<hito_jp> いや新アイテムを決めてほしいの……。
<hito_jp> 送らない、という選択肢もありなのかなと。
<nobuto> テーブルクロスの方は使えそうですが、でっかい方は微妙ですかね。
<hito_jp> なんかドデカイですよね。取り回しも不明瞭で、しかも会場不慣れな状態だとちょっと怖い。
<jkbys> どでかい
<hito_jp> ただでさえ「過密な会場なので覚悟しておいてください」的なアナウンスが事務局から出ているので、でっかい方は止めたいな、と。どうしてもGoすべき！という意見があれば使ってみます。
<jkbys> どうしても使うべきってことはないかと
<nobuto> テーブルクロス優先で、というか今回はどでかい方には小林さんちでお留守番していただきましょう。
<mizuno> 送るならテーブルクロスだけかなと思うんですが、けっきょく机にのりきらずおりたたんで使うようになってしまいそう
<hito_jp> 次回、水野さんあたりが使いこなして運用ノウハウを作ってくれるのかなあと。
<hito_jp> どうせオレンジ色の布は送って回収ってなると思うので、そっちも延期してもいいかなとはちょっと思っています。
<hito_jp> ので、箱詰め状況次第というのを提唱してみたいです。
<hito_jp> いやすでに箱詰めして入ることを確定してあるというなら送ってください。
<hito_jp> でどない。
<mizuno> 入るかどうかわからないですねー、梱包状態の現物見てないってのもありますし
<jkbys> じゃあ東京はやめておいて、京都でつかってみましょうか
<mizuno> そうですね
<hito_jp> としていただけると自由が効くかなぁ。サボり気味な対応で申し訳ないです。
<mizuno> じゃあ、来月の京都で使ってみる方向で今回はパスしましょう
<jkbys> 荷物はそういうことで
<nobuto> 宴会は書いてある案に賛成で。
<mizuno> +1
<hito_jp> 宴会のコーディネーションをsia_glさんに任せたいとかムチャぶりしてみる。
<nobuto> そもそもチーム内でOSC東京に参加するのは私, hitoさん, 水野さん, たぶん柴田（み）さん？
<jkbys> オレオレ
<nobuto> クルンデシタッケ
<mizuno> リーダーわすれてる
<jkbys> ヒドイワーナイワー
<nobuto> カイテオイテー https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2011TokyoSpring
<hito_jp> なんでこのひとたちカタカナでしゃべってるの……
<jkbys> カイタヨ
<nobuto> persia さんも来るようなこと言ってました。
<hito_jp> なんだ戦力多いじゃん。最悪の場合金曜日はごめんなさい（ぉぃ
<mizuno> リーダーも金曜はいないような……
<sia_gl> 宴会セッティング経験が少ないんでゴメンなさい
<jkbys> 金曜は未定だけど宴会までには行くつもり
<hito_jp> くっ。ムチャぶり失敗。
<jkbys> 焼肉でしたっけ
<hito_jp> まあいつものように、参加したい人で適当になだれこむ方向でよろしいでしょうか。
<jkbys> それでもいいかと
<hito_jp> 不明。参加メンツで 1) 食物禁忌にふれない 2) 食べられないひとがいない 3) 食べたいひとがいる、の条件で。
<hito_jp> 注：人間たべるな
<nobuto> ガオー
<nobuto> 大学近くだし、お店はいろいろありそうなのでそれでいいかと。
<sia_gl> 申し訳ないです。一応土曜に参加するつもりです
<jkbys> お腹すいてきた
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします（しにかけ
<jkbys> 焼肉とか言うから
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys> なければ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<nobuto> はい。
<jkbys> 議事録を作っただけで更新していないことに今気づいた
<jkbys> では3/1ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-23
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-25
<opdynamiks> konnichiwa
<ZERO00> SUP NIGGAS
<tillwing> こんにちは
<ZERO00> ‚±‚É‚¿‚í
<tillwing> 文字化けしてます
<ZERO00> ‚¢‚¢Š´‚¶‚¾‚¼
<iris> こんにちは
<ZERO00> •¶Žš‰»‚¯‚µ‚Ä‚Ü‚·
<haru_arc> ZERO00, you use wrong encoding. Please use UTF-8.
<ZERO00> あ
<iris> 改めてこんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-26
<aaa> テスト
<aaa> はろーわーるど
<ZERO00> LOL@TYPING IN ALL ENGRISH KATAKANA
<ZERO00> BYE NIGGAS
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-27
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<nekomatu> あれ？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> どうされました？
<nekomatu> IRC初めてでｗ　上のメッセージにちょっと驚いてしまっただけです。すみません
<nekomatu> こんばんは
<asakura> イラッサイマセ> nekomatu
<nekomatu> 寝れないので翻訳でも始めてみようと手を出したのですが質問があります
<nekomatu> Usernameという単語に対してはユーザー名、ユーザ名どちらを付ければよいのでしょうか？
<nekomatu> コンピュータとコンピューターのようにこの手の表現はたくさんあると思うのですがUbuntuでは統一されていますか？
<nekomatu> Wikiには語尾を伸ばすか気を付けてくださいと書いてあるだけで困っています
<asakura> それって、https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/TranslationGuide のあたり?
<nekomatu> そうです。翻訳を始める上での注意点の４つ目に書いてあります
<asakura> 他の翻訳文よんで、usernameに該当する箇所がどのように翻訳されているか調べるのがいいんじゃないかな。
<asakura> 4番目の注意点はそういうことだと思う。
<nekomatu> 特に統一されているというわけではないのですね。どうもありがとうございました
<cbx333> こんにちわ
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-20
<testor_> こんにちわ
<testor_> exit
<testor1> こんにちわ
<testor1> おーい
<testor1> えー、現在会話はあるのでしょうか？
<testor1> こんにちわ、会話の気配を感じないのですが、どうしてでしょうか？
<testor1> こんばんわ
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-21
<testor1> お昼ですよ〜
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは議事録さかもとさんおねがいします
<jkbys> おねがいします
<Mocchi> 今週も見習いのつもりでしたのでまだ準備できてません。少々おまち下さい。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120221
<jkbys> wwwのデザイン刷新(jkbys)
<hito_jp> その下のやつは丸ごといらない気が。
<jkbys> トップページを作ってみたので、今週メンバーに見てもらうつもり。・・・だったけどできてません。さっきから作業してるところで、今晩中にでも見れるようにします。
<hito_jp> 「議題」から下は全部不要なので消してください＞坂本さん
<hito_jp> 上流サーバー準備するつもり……だったけど風邪引いてくたばっていたのでできてません。
<hito_jp> たぶん来週送りに……。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 消しました
<mizuno> イベントページのテンプレートは、いつもやってることを書いてみました。なにか不足あったら足してください
<jkbys> OSC東京のセミナーを考える(jkbys)・・・だったけどまだできてません。これは明日中には決めるつもりです。
<mizuno> これOSCベースなので、オフラインミーティング用のスタッフ用のちゃんとしたテンプレートがいるかも……
<hito_jp> genericなイベントページとして機能するようになってればいいんじゃないかなぁ……。
<jkbys> 気づいたところが出てきたら修正していく感じでしょうか
<mizuno> そんな感じで
<jkbys> 議題はとくに出てないですがなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分は死んでたのでとくにないです……。
<jkbys> インフルエンザではないんですか
<hito_jp> ただの風邪＋気管支炎です。
<jkbys> お大事に・・・
<chonan> 気管支炎はきついですね
<jkbys> とくになさげなら終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> そしてそんなタイミングに某所のサーバのHDD壊れたよ！（涙
<Mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> はい>火曜
<Mocchi> 議事録の査読をお願いします。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120221
<jkbys> では28日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<chonan> 火曜日、了解です
<Mocchi> mizuno_as: 議事録の送信とフォーラムへの投稿をお願いします。
<hito_jp> ところでchonanさんにやることやってもらってメンバー化してもらえばいいんじゃねとか口走ってみる
<Mocchi> いいんじゃないでしょうか。
<chonan> まだ、そんな資格ないんじゃないのかね、俺という感が若干。
<hito_jp> なので既成事実を作ってもらうんです！
<Mocchi> 言ってしまったw
<hito_jp> ということで焼きそばパン買ってきて－（ぉぃ
<mizuno> 俺ビールね
<chonan> ラスクならー(って某ねた
<chonan> 今日、村田さんとリアルで会いました。山形で。
<hito_jp> まあちまちまできそーなことをお願いしていって、問題ない状態になったら他薦なり自薦なりで……。
<mizuno> ご迷惑おかけしてすみません(ぉ
<Mocchi> 村田さん元気でしたー？
<chonan> まさかエンカウントするとは思いませんでした
<chonan> シャイな好青年という感じでした。
<chonan> まあタスク投げてもらって時期がくればという方針であれば、変に気負いしなくてすむので、ありがたいです
<hito_jp> 基本そのノリでございます。
<hito_jp> タスクよこせー言われたらなんか考える or できそうなら無茶振りする→以下略、という。
<chonan> どっかに拉致って監禁して秘密のイニシエーションみたいな何かをこなさないといけないとかだったら厳しいなと
<Mocchi> そんな物騒な集まりはないですよーw
<Mocchi> あう、typo。そんな物騒な集まりではないですよーw
<chonan> で、その日のためになぜか坂本さんがキャラクタ設定を密かに練っているという、gkbr な展開ですね
<Mocchi> いえいえ、普段通りの言説を展開していただければ、それだけでもう私はお腹いっぱいですよ（コラ
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-22
<k3nz0> hi guyz
<sarhan> hello guys :)
<k3nz0> What's up sarhan ?
<shichemt1> i like japanese food
<shichemt1> like lablebi, mloukhia and kouskous
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, ma copine me fait la surprise de passer à l'improviste avec les croissants. J'ai juste le temps d'expédier ma maîtresse dans l'ascenseur sans qu'elle s'en aperçoive... jusqu'au moment où elle empoigne mon sexe encore encapoté...
<shichemt1> is there anyone here from libya?
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, je surprends un copain à copier sur moi en contrôle. Je fausse mes résultats et m'amuse beaucoup de le voir recopier bêtement mes erreurs. Et puis je rends ma copie.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, j'ai lancé à mon copain : "Je suis la plus grande de toutes les femmes de ta famille !" et il m'a répondu "Oui mais tu es la plus grosse aussi !"
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, une coupure d'eau imprévue me surprend sous la douche alors que je suis sur le point de me rincer. La Badoit, c'est fou comme ça chatouille.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, j'ai pris le thalys Pays-bas France, mon voisin qui parlait néerlandais puait trop l'alcool, une amie m'appelle je lui dit que j'en peux plus de l'odeur. 1h plus tard l'homme me demande dans un français parfait si je pouvais lui passer son sac.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, c'est jour de repos. Je suis lycéen et j'ai fini les cours mercredi. Un ami vient me voir en catastrophe en me disant que les dossiers de poursuites d'études doivent être envoyés le 4 avril au plus tard. Nous sommes le 4 avril, il est 20h, et ces dossiers sont devant moi.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, on passe en caisse avec six boîtes de 25 bandes doubles de cire dépilatoire. La caissière demande : "Vous allez épiler le yéti avec tout ça ?" Ma sœur répond : "Non, uniquement mon frère." C'est-à-dire moi.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, et comme tous les jours depuis que je travaille chez moi, mon père a ouvert la porte de ma chambre à 6 h en s'écriant : "Gabrielle, c'est génial, tu dois pas te lever aujourd'hui, profites-en pour dormir !" avant de la refermer en la claquant. Je crois que je hais cet homme.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui ça fait quatre ans que je cherche désespérément un correspondant anglais. Quelle n'a pas été ma joie quand j'ai appris que les profs d'anglais de mon lycée organisaient un échange ! Mais malheureusement, il y avait 17 anglais et 18 français. Devinez qui n'en a pas...
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, j'ai fait la grosse commission chez ma copine. Je la croise en sortant des toilettes et elle me dit, toute contente : &quot;J'aime quand tu fais caca chez moi ! Ça veut dire que tu t'y sens bien !&quot;
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, deux personnes sont venues chez moi me demander si elles pouvaient aller dans ma piscine, qu'elles avaient repérée sur Google Maps.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, ma maîtresse, d'humeur romantique, a gravé profondément nos prénoms sur le vieil arbre de mon jardin. J'ai dû l'abattre avant que ma femme ne revienne. L'arbre, pas la maîtresse.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, j'ai cassé le vase préféré de ma mère. Je revois parfaitement l'action. Moi, marchant tranquillement dans le couloir... et mon père me faisant un croche-pied.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, je suis arrivé en Allemagne pour un séjour linguistique. Le premier matin, je déjeune avec le fils unique de 18 ans. Il appelle sa mère et lui dit en allemand, en pensant que je ne comprendrais pas, "Reste dans la cuisine, je ne veux pas rester tout seul avec lui." Plus que 28 jours...
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, j'ai un recommandé à aller chercher à La Poste. Motif de la non-distribution : portail fermé. Oui, j'avoue ! Mais tout autour du portail, il n'y a pas de clôture.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui j'ai séché pour aller au cinéma, dans la file de la caisse quelqu'un m'appelle: c'était ma mère qui allait voir "Bienvenue chez les ch'tis".
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, la classe musique, avec le soutien et le financement de mon lycée, a fièrement inauguré la nouvelle sonnerie. Désormais, Tokio Hotel et Christophe Maé se succèdent pour annoncer la fin et le début des cours.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, j'ai accidentellement fait tomber le cactus d'un ami de son étagère. Il était à coté et je n'aurais jamais pensé qu'il avait de si bons réflexes, le cactus a évité le sol. On a passé 20 minutes à enlever les épines de sa main.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui et depuis deux jours, je digère mal. Je cours donc souvent aux toilettes, faisant trembler la faïence si fort que tout l'appart' en profite. Pour masquer le son, mon coloc' met de la musique à fond. J'ai droit au générique de "Apocalypse Now" dès que j'ouvre la porte des toilettes.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, j'étais à une fête chez un ami. Éméchée, je me rappelle avoir montré mes seins à quelqu'un dans la cuisine, mais impossible de me souvenir qui. Plus tard, j'arrive au lycée, un copain me fait : &quot;Au fait, sympa, ta poitrine...&quot; Je lui réponds : &quot;Ah, c'était toi, dans la cuisine&quot;, et il me répond : &quot;Non, non, moi c'était dans le garage.&quot;
<shichemt1> nayek no modero
<W00THacker> ????
<shichemt1> xD
<shichemt1> ChanServ: ched el3assa
<shichemt1> tga3ed nayek
<W00THacker> hacker: Blogger exposes major Google Wallet security flaw - ITWorld Canada (blog) http://t.co/DjouBs7s
<W00THacker> hacker: Blogger exposes major Google Wallet security flaw - ITWorld Canada (blog) http://t.co/DjouBs7s
<W00THacker> hacker: Blogger exposes major Google Wallet security flaw - ITWorld Canada (blog) http://t.co/DjouBs7s
<W00THacker> hacker: Blogger exposes major Google Wallet security flaw - ITWorld Canada (blog) http://t.co/DjouBs7s
<W00THacker> hacker: Blogger exposes major Google Wallet security flaw - ITWorld Canada (blog) http://t.co/DjouBs7s
<W00THacker> hacker: Blogger exposes major Google Wallet security flaw - ITWorld Canada (blog) http://t.co/DjouBs7s
<shichemt1> W00THacker: highlight them all
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, j'habite dans un pays nordique. Depuis une semaine, le dégel laisse réapparaître mes différents exploits de soirée. Canettes de bière, bouteilles de vodka et vomis divers resurgissent de la neige aux alentours de la maison de ma famille d'accueil.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, j'allume mon téléphone portable que j'ai éteint hier pour être peinard chez moi. Un message reçu : "Salut Tom, si ça te dit, j'ai une place pour voir le concert de Police au Stade Vélodrome en loge VIP. Rappelle-moi vite, je pars maintenant moi."
<W00THacker> Aujourd’hui, peinture avec mes élèves de petite section. Quand on perd l’équilibre, pour éviter la chute, on se raccroche toujours à ce qu’on trouve, n'est-ce pas ? Eh bien les parents et les collègues ont bien rigolé quand je suis sortie de l’école avec deux traces de mains orange plaquées sur les fesses.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, lors de l'alarme incendie du lycée, j'ai eu la bonne idée de descendre les escaliers à cloche-pied en raison de mon entorse au pied droit. Maintenant, j'en ai deux.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, comme souvent, je compacte une bouteille en plastique en l'écrasant sur ma poitrine afin de la recycler. Mais celle-ci est plus dure que d'habitude, je force, j'insiste jusqu'à entendre un bruit sourd. Seul, debout au milieu de la cuisine, je viens de me fêler une côte.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, j'apprends à mes enfants qu'il faut laisser les trottoirs propres. Lors d'une promenade, notre chien fait les gros besoins et mon fils de cinq ans insiste pour nettoyer. Je lui tends un sac et l'observe, impuissante, ramasser les crottes à mains nues pour les jeter ensuite dans le sac.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, le prof de français qui me faisait passer mon oral blanc s'est endormi pendant ma prestation.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, je suis sur
<W00THacker> sarhan W00THacker k3nz0 shichemt1 Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<W00THacker> sarhan W00THacker k3nz0 shichemt1 Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<W00THacker> sarhan W00THacker k3nz0 shichemt1 Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<W00THacker> sarhan W00THacker k3nz0 shichemt1 Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<W00THacker> sarhan W00THacker k3nz0 shichemt1 Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<W00THacker> sarhan W00THacker k3nz0 shichemt1 Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<shichemt1> yeah my nigga
<W00THacker> sarhan W00THacker k3nz0 shichemt1 Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<W00THacker> sarhan W00THacker k3nz0 shichemt1 Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<W00THacker> sarhan W00THacker k3nz0 shichemt1 Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<shichemt1> Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<shichemt1> SWAAAAAAAAAAAAG
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, je demande à mon copain ce qu'il compte faire pour le Premier de l'an, mais il ne me répond pas. J'insiste, lui disant que j'aimerais bien qu'on le passe ensemble. Il me répond : "C'est que je n'avais pas prévu qu'on soit encore ensemble à cette époque-là."
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, lors d'une séance massage, la masseuse me demande si je suis bien détendu. Je l'étais tellement que mes fesses ont répondu à ma place.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, j'ai voulu faire plaisir à mon copain. J'ai mis des sous-vêtements sexy, des bougies et... le feu aux rideaux.
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, on rentre avec ma colocataire qui se plaint d'être fauchée. En passant le portail, je lui lance : "Ben c'est pas grave, on ira braquer des sacs de vieilles !" Regard affolé de ma voisine du dessus, Jeanne, 81 ans, qui attendait l'ascenseur.
<shichemt1> Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<shichemt1> Y U NO TALKING
<shichemt1> pangolin: ahla bel 7aj
<W00THacker> HEYYYYY pangolin:
<pangolin> hello
<shichemt1> te7cha xD
<shichemt1> pangolin: is there any official responsable for the loco team here?
<pangolin> shichemt1: I don't know. I just got here
<shichemt1> we're making a global meeting in Libya
<W00THacker> pangolin NEGIBO_ is flooding the channel.
<shichemt1> we're already sent tickets to tunisian team, french, chinese and more
<shichemt1> and no dutch people because they brought weed last time
<arduix> !vdm
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, suite à la demande de ma mère de ramasser les feuilles, j'ai passé deux heures dans le jardin, sous le vent, avec mon râteau. Deux heures, c'est le temps qu'il lui a fallu pour me dire de rentrer car elle parlait des feuilles de l'imprimante.
<arduix> !vdm
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, en me levant, j'ai remarqué que bronzer assis, comme je l'ai fait dans mon jardin hier, n'était pas une bonne idée quand on a quelques kilos en trop. Le look abeille, c'est pas le top...
<arduix> !vdm
<arduix> da fuq?
<W00THacker> Aujourd'hui, ma maladresse me désespère. Je me suis coupé avec une baguette de pain.
<k3nz0> arduix, ?
<arduix> u know me? Oo
<shichemt1> i like 2pac and biggie
<shichemt1> i smoke sirin as weed
<k3nz0> arduix, yes. Libyan guy.
<arduix> leagalize it !
<k3nz0> Cannabis ?
<shichemt1> the picture of the last meeting in Libya: http://www.mauriziopaniz.it/public/
<W00THacker> shichemt, you're anonymous ?
<shichemt1> please pangolin, defend me i dont want to be arrested
<W00THacker> sarhan W00THacker k3nz0 shichemt1 Callum__ huayra xemex Emmanuel_Chanel asakura znz_v RYOSUKE emiryun lazward suVene NEGIBO_ nyanpai bsc29 kuromabo yuking74 momo- iwaim_ cola_zero onodes___ znz_jp ezsmoke Henrich__ jasonjang wataken44 @ChanServ btm_zzz_ hito_jp Glass_saga__ maku_ ubuntulog OKIIZO Y_Ichiro twitt twitt____ twitt__
<k3nz0> wtf?
<W00THacker> Hey, guys.
<pangolin> Can we please act like we are all adults here and not be silly.
<shichemt1> I'm hot motherfucker mouch kifek zokek bared like you arduix k3nz0
<pangolin> AlanBell: I think it is calmed down now.
<AlanBell> こんにちは
<AlanBell> great pangolin :)
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-23
<knot> こんにちわ
#ubuntu-jp 2013-02-19
<jkbys> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 　こんばんは
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130219
<hito_jp> 坂本さんおねがいindex側も更新して……
<mocchi> index側とは？
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting がたぶんミーティング中の内容を反映してなくて翌週もだえる。
<mocchi> この箇所の更新忘れるなってことですね？https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting#A.2Bi3CYTA-
<hito_jp> そこと翌週の開催日？
<jkbys> アクションアイテムも？
<hito_jp> も。
<mocchi> いろいろ手落ちですみません。。。
<jkbys> ではアクションアイテムから
<jkbys> * OSC Tokyoで配るDVDの中身とラベルデータを作って注文する(jkbys)
<jkbys> 手焼きしたのを明日発送するよ！
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます
<chonan> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 今週もなさそうだ
<jkbys> 来週はOSCかな
<jkbys> そして1月分かきにいってないな
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/13/January 空のページだけつくった
<jkbys> 後でうめる
<hito_jp> 来週はOSCですねぇ……。三月か四月になんかイベントやりたいところではありますがリソースがどれぐらい生成できるか……。
<jkbys> 深刻なリソース不足
<jkbys> OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys>     http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoSpring
<jkbys>     2/22 - 23です。セミナーと懇親会の申し込みをお忘れなく。
<jkbys> OSC直前ですが何かつめとかないといけないこととかないですか
<chonan> (プレゼン資料追い込み中です)
<chonan> hitoさん、新刊の告知はどないしましょう?
<hito_jp> ブツがないのでびみょーー
<hito_jp> あとうかつに商業的なもんはしない方がいいかなぁとか。雑誌とは微妙に属性ちがいますし。
<chonan> coming soon なページ作ったので、ちょろっとしゃべっていただく程度ではいかがでしょう?
<hito_jp> はいな、なんかARMについてしゃべれとかも会場で調整して頂ければ対応します。
<chonan> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> じゃあ次へ
<jkbys> [ ] 配布メディアがDVDになった点をWebページに反映させるか？
<jkbys>     http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu
<jkbys>     http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/japanese
<jkbys>     IRCMeeting/20130205 のミーティングでご指摘をいただきました
<jkbys> これ忘れてたわ
<mocchi> すみません、これ前回終了時点でアクションアイテム行きですね。。。
<jkbys> http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/japanese を更新する(jkbys) をアクションアイテムへ入れておいてください
<jkbys> で、議題は消してください
<mocchi> 了解 > アクションアイテム追加と議題から抹消
<jkbys> 12.04.2のJapanese Remix
<jkbys>     [ ] あったほうがいい？
<jkbys> 配布DVD用に作ったイメージはあります
<hito_jp> 12.04.2とはまたちょっとだけ違うものなんですよね。
<jkbys> 作ったのが12.04.2リリース後なので、違わないかも
<hito_jp> （オリジナルの12.04.2よりパッケージがたぶん古い）
<jkbys> 日本時間で16日の1時ごろに作ったものなんで、12.04.2相当と言ってよさそう
<jkbys> ああ、でもCDに入らないサイズになってるわ
<jkbys> 12.04.1と同じように削ってもDVDサイズにならなかったから、配布用は逆にフォントとか削らずに入れたんだった
<hito_jp> どうしましょうねぇ。DVDサイズで困るケースあるかな。
<jkbys> 「12.04はDesktop CDって書いてあるだろ！なんでCDに焼けないんだよ！」っていう人は・・・いそうにない・・・かな？
<hito_jp> 12.04.2はDesktop DVDなのでCDほしければ12.04.1使ってください、でいいんじゃないかなぁ......
<jkbys> でも過去のリリースにはDesktop CDって書いてあるからCDサイズもないとねぇ
<jkbys> 12.04.2はひっそりと公開してMLのみアナウンスとかのほうがいいんかな
<hito_jp> 「12.04.2はDVDサイズなので注意しろ」って書いて12.04.1と並行公開で問題ないと思うです……。
<hito_jp> うかつにひっそりだとかえって地雷踏む人がいそう。
<jkbys> じゃあWebにはそう記載しておくってことにしましょうか
<jkbys> じゃあ問題がなければ週末にでも公開ってことでひとつ
<chonan> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> QAはしましょう……
<jkbys> 会場でhitoさんがしてくれると信じてる
<hito_jp> あれー!?
<jkbys> 問題が見つかったら記念フリスビーとして配布してください
<hito_jp> 配る前にテストしろと!?
<mocchi> ブース前でフリスビーはやめてー（運営の声
<mocchi> 私は運営の人じゃないけど
<jkbys> あとでどっかにイメージ置いとくかな・・・
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです。たぶん来週からリソース投入して宿題片付けられるはず！
<hito_jp> （はず）
<chonan> 自分もありません(プレゼンがんばろう...)
<mocchi> 私もありません（チーム的なことやれてないや・・・）
<jkbys> 来週も火曜日でいいですか
<mocchi> はい
<chonan> 大丈夫です
<mocchi> 議事録です。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130219
<hito_jp> 先生、矢印と論理構造から結論が見いだせません！
<jkbys> 26日ってことで。おつかれさまでした。OSC行けませんがよろしくお願いします。
<mocchi> もうほんとすみません毎回。。。修正お願いしていいですか？
<mocchi> > hito_jp
<hito_jp> たぶんなおしました
<mocchi> どうもありがとうございます。
<mocchi> chonan: 送信お願いしても大丈夫でしょうか？
<chonan> 了解です
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
#ubuntu-jp 2013-02-23
<kenr> hello
#ubuntu-jp 2014-02-18
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<mocchi> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<hito_jp> さかもとさんが議事録対応中、小林さんnot found
<mocchi> 議事録やっときます（まだだった
<chonan> 帰宅途上...
<jkbys> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<mizuno> ヒューストン、トラブル発生だ
<mocchi> おこんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<mocchi> リーダー戻ってきてw
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140218
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<mocchi> 私はありません
<hito_jp> えーと、A社のサーバー公開をもういっかいチャレンジ中です。ハードウェア選定から含めて。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> で、予算っていくらまでおっけーでしょう。
<jkbys> 前にいくらぐらいって話してたっけな
<manzyun> こんばんは
<mocchi> jkbys: このあたりかと https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120731
<jkbys> 10万円か
<jkbys> 今でもそのぐらいで十分なものができそうですか
<hito_jp> とりあえずコレ買ってメモリとHDD足せばいけそうです。
<hito_jp> http://www.pg-direct.jp/products/detail/4456
<hito_jp> ということで10万あればいけるかと。むしろ今10万出してもらっていいですか、という方が。
<jkbys> 10万円ならOKかと思います
<hito_jp> そうしたら申し訳ないのですが、とりあえずコレポチってもらっていいですか？ > 小林さん
<jkbys> 送り先はどこがいいですか
<hito_jp> HDDとかは後で調整するつーことで。
<hito_jp> 住所はあとで送ります
<jkbys> 分かりました
<hito_jp> 別途メモリとHDDは調達して領収書ゲットして精算ということでお願いします。たぶんこの件以上。
<jkbys> じゃあ次へ
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<jkbys> 議題もないな
<jkbys> 何か話しておくべきことありますか
<jkbys> む、OSCがもうすぐか
<shibata> 来週末ですね。
<jkbys> グッズとか何も考えてなかったが
<hito_jp> 最悪は全部対応する予定ですが、セミナが場合によりマズいかもしんないです
<hito_jp> ピンチだった場合にちょうなんさん対応してーって言った場合はどんなもんでしょう。
<shibata> 帰宅途上っていってたから今すぐの回答は難しいかもしれません
<hito_jp> 来週でも大丈夫なもんなんでしょうか……（たぶんだめ）
<shibata> 「マズい」ってのはどういう状況なんでしょうか。
<hito_jp> 金曜日しか準備の時間が取れない＆金曜日休めないかもしれない、という。
<shibata> んー、じゃ自分がやりましょうか。
<hito_jp> そちらも金曜日休めないと詰むのでは。
<shibata> 今週の土日がありますから。
<hito_jp> あー。
<shibata> あれ、今週って土日ある週ですよね？
<hito_jp> （土日がすでに埋め尽くされているので感覚がない）
<shibata> （おつかれさまです……）
<chonan> むむ
<manzyun> とりあえずhitoさんとshibataさんの現状がマッポーめいているのは把握です……
<chonan> セミナー講師の件ですか
<shibata> 講師の名義は「Ubuntu Japanese Team」なんで、chonanさんができそうならchonanさんでも問題ないです。
<chonan> おいら務まるんじゃろか? (提出済の演題見ながら)
<shibata> https://www.ospn.jp/osc2014-spring/modules/eguide/event.php?eid=25
<hito_jp> なんか決まってなかった気がしたので講師は具体名にしてないはず。
<chonan> アーリープレビュー...
<shibata> つとまるかつとまらないか、だと自分が泣くことになるので、
<hito_jp> どうしようもないわー、ってなったら対応するつもりではあるのですが、保証はできません的な感じ。
<shibata> chonanさんが時間的にできる＆やりたいかどうか次第？
<chonan> 当日は金曜厳しいくらいなのでなんとかなりそうな気が
<shibata> 14.04をインストールしている時間がない、とかなら自分がやる感じで。
<shibata> さぁ、決断の時！＞chonanさん
<chonan> じゃあ、やってみますか！
<shibata> はーい。よろしくおねがいしますー
<shibata> ということです＞jkbysさん
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いしまーす（これでDAK作成に集中できる……）
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 他に話しておくべきことありますか
<shibata> 自分はないです。
<hito_jp> 自分もないです
<mizuno> ないですー
<jkbys> ではおわりで
<chonan> ありませんー
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<chonan> はいー
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140218
<mocchi> はい。
<jkbys> 25日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<manzyun> お疲れ様でした
<shibata> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> なんとかトラブルは乗り切れた模様……
<manzyun> お疲れ様です
<mocchi> manzyun: 確認後に、議事録の送信などお願いできますか？
<manzyun> mocchi バッチコイです（むしろそれをしに来た）
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした……
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> manzyun: 待ってましたw
<hito_jp> （すばらしい光景だ……）
<mocchi> manzyun: では良さげなので送っちゃってくださいー。
<manzyun> mocchi: 承知いたしました
<manzyun> 議事録の送信終わりました。
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした。
#ubuntu-jp 2014-02-20
<jasmine_> こんにちは。jasmineと言います。
<jasmine_> こんにちは。jasmineと言います。
<jasmine_> こんにちは。jasmineと言います。
<jasmine_> こんにちは。jasmineと言います。
<jasmine_> こんにちは。jasmineと言います。
<s_tomato> こんばんは。はじめまして。
#ubuntu-jp 2014-02-23
<umttumt> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2015-02-17
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi_> こんばんは
<jkbys> ちょっと寝不足で今にも寝そう
<mocchi_> 忙しそうですね。
<jkbys> あとは任せた
<mocchi_> えー
<mocchi_> リーダーが寝落ちしたっぽい気がする（しくしく
<mizuno_mobile> こんばんは
<mocchi_> こんばんは。
<chonan> こんばんは
<mocchi_> リーダー寝ちゃったので、代わりに進行やります。
<mizuno_mobile> まだ外ですすみまぺん
<mocchi_> 議事録だれかできません？ぱんだ？
<mocchi_> だれかー？
<mizuno_mobile> ごめんスマホなのでむーりー
<mocchi_> あいー。
<mocchi_> んじゃぁ自分でやるかー。
<mocchi_> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<mocchi_> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi_> 前回02/10のアクションアイテム
<mocchi_> 日本版ノベルティの作成
<mocchi_> hitoさんいないからこれは無理だな。
<mocchi_> チームレポート
<mocchi_> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<mocchi_> 連載以外ってあります？
<chonan> 自分はありません
<mocchi_> ほーい議事録
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150217
<mocchi_> 私の把握してる限りだとないかな。
<mocchi_> じゃぁ次、議題。
<mocchi_> OSC 2015 Tokyo/Spring
<mocchi_>  * http://www.ospn.jp/osc2015-spring/
<mocchi_> * セミナは2/27(Sat)
<mocchi_>  * アーリープレビュー的な内容で出してある
<mocchi_>    * => chonan
<mocchi_>  * []参加できる人は？
<mocchi_>    * mocchi (わたし)
<chonan> 自分は 2/27 は確定です
<mocchi_> chonanさん参加はできそうです？
<mocchi_> かぶった。了解。
<chonan> 金曜日は微妙かもしれません
<mocchi_> (あ、金曜日もだったんだ・・・)
<ryunuda> わたしは土曜日行けます(すいません席外してました）
<mocchi_> ryunuda: 議事録よろしく。
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150217
<mocchi_> jaxa
<mocchi_> じゃぁ金曜日は私が行けるようにしよう。
<mocchi_> 土曜日は2人確保できたとして、金曜日に来れる人を確保しないと。
<mocchi_> これはアクションアイテムに回す。
<mocchi_> * =>金曜日に参加できそうなひとを探す。
<mocchi_> セミナーはどうしましょう。chonanさん準備できそうですか？
<chonan> セミナーは大丈夫です!
<mocchi_> 了解。
<mocchi_> 後は物品の手配かな。
<mocchi_> 今から手配しても間に合わないので、ノベルティは国内の在庫頼りか。
<mocchi_> * => リーダーに在庫を確認。
<mocchi_> 今週末のデブサミ分があるとは言え、個数が厳しそうなので。
<mocchi_> OSC 2015 Tokyo Spring 他にありますか？
<mocchi_> なさそうだ。
<mocchi_> 次。
<mocchi_> ミーティング開催曜日の変更
<mocchi_>  * []みんなが参加しやすい曜日は？
<mocchi_> (半年くらい参加が少なかった私が提案するのもあれだけど)
<mocchi_> 火曜日以外がいい人は提案してください。
<mocchi_> 私は水曜日が嬉しいかな。定時退社日だし。
<mocchi_> 他のひとどうです？
<chonan> 自分は曜日関係なくなんとか(?)といったところです
<chonan> リーダーはどうなんでしょうか?
<mocchi_> リーダーは「任せた」と言って夢の中へ旅立ちました・・・
<mocchi_> 忙しいらしい。
<mocchi_> ミズノさんは・・・オフラインになっちゃってるね。
<mocchi_> ryunuda: いつが都合がいい？
<ryunuda> 私はいつでもOKです。
<mocchi_> となると残りメンバーの様子を伺ってからかな。
<ryunuda> 今回は曜日であって、時間は考えないということでいいですか
<mocchi_> 時間を考えると、どういうオプションが提案できます？
<mocchi_> 聞いてみたい。
<chonan> 23:00 開始とかだと嬉しい人いたりするのかな?
<ryunuda> 時間的に22:00が難しいのであれば、23:00はどうかなとは考えたのですが、出席率かわらなそう
<mocchi_> わたしもそう思う > 変わらなそう
<mocchi_> でもまぁ、それも含めて意見募集でもいいかも。
<mocchi_> というわけで
<mocchi_>  * =>メンバー間MLにポスト (mocchi)
<mocchi_> これで。
<mocchi_> これで議題はひととおり終った。他に何かあるひといます？
<mocchi_> （この間にデブサミの宣伝をしよう）
<mocchi_> デブサミ2015: 2015年2月19日（木）～20日（金）目黒雅叙園
<mocchi_> Debian JP Project と合同でブース出すようです（行けない人
<chonan> デブサミは参加厳しいです...
<mocchi_> 参加には事前登録が必要らしいので、今からじゃ締め切り的に厳しそう。
<mocchi_> ページ見てみたら定員に達してた。
<mocchi_> この場での宣伝の意味ないじゃん。
<mocchi_> 議題もないっぽいので、今回はここまでにしましょう。
<mocchi_> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<chonan> 自分は大丈夫
<mocchi_> （とりあえずこの日付で）
<chonan> 　です
<mocchi_> それではお疲れさまでした。
<mocchi_> ほーれ議事録。ほーら議事録。
<ryunuda> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150217
<ryunuda> ご確認お願いします
<mocchi_> 結論出たら、[]要らないよ。
<mocchi_> あと、アクションアイテム「=>」、結論「->」の使い分けね。
<mocchi_> chonanさん、議事録ポストする余裕ありますか？
<chonan> 送信うけたまわりました
<mocchi_> chonan: よろしくお願いします。ryunudaさんのリプライ待ちで。
<ryunuda> 変更しました
<mocchi_> 気になるところあるので、こっちで直しときます。
<mocchi_> goで。
<mocchi_> それではお疲れさまでしたー。
#ubuntu-jp 2015-02-22
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu Server で運用するためのパソコン購入とか自作の相談は、 Ubuntu 日本語フォーラムでしても良いのでしょうか？
#ubuntu-jp 2016-02-22
<fujisan> Ello frands
#ubuntu-jp 2017-02-21
<balloon-fu-sen> こんばんは。誰か見ている人いますか？
<balloon-fu-sen> 全く機能していないようですね。対応を行わせていただきます。
#ubuntu-jp 2017-02-24
<LucioCarreras1> Hello! My name is Lucio from Germany. I need some help by Linux users from Japan
<LucioCarreras1> Are here some English-speaking persons? :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。(って用事がある訳ではないです…)
#ubuntu-jp 2018-02-23
<biberao> hi, anyone japanese that could translate something for me?
#ubuntu-jp 2019-02-23
<nerune> どうもはじめまして。ねるねと申します。
<nerune> IRCは久しぶりで、このブラウザから使うクライアントは初めてでした。
<nerune> 最下段に入力する場所があるんですね。
<nerune> では失礼します。
